# kids & water buckets



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

our 2 little doelings are only 3 days old and i'm wondering what is the safest set up for the water bowl / bucket. Luckily i've been home full time these last few days and offered mama water every hour or so and have kept the water away from the babies.

However, i must return to work unfortunately ... and want to know that is the best water set up ...
tall bucket with just a few inches of water in the bottom?
bucket clipped to fence with more water so mama can reach the water?
shallow bowl that they could easily climb out of if that fell in?

the babies are already able to climb over top of their mama ... i don't want to assume that they can't climb into a bucket that is at the height for mama to drink out of ... she's a nigerian dwarf goat and therefore not that tall ...
suggestions?


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I decided to go with multiple shallow buckets they can jump out of, seems to be working out...
Had one little one jump in, jump right back out and run yelling for Mamma... so I think it's the safest for my set up.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I use 2 and 5 gallon buckets clipped to the fence and full. Have never had a issue.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you only put a few inches in then the kids wont be able to drink the water. So if you don't want to fill buckets I would fill shallow dishes like SandStone. My kids start drinking on their own about 2 weeks old.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't know if you can get it in the states but we buy natural peanut butter in 1 gallon plastic buckets and I use those for the new mothers and babies. Even if they step in it they can easily get back out.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

When the kids are young I use 2 gallon buckets full and off the ground and they are able to jump back out. I have only had it happen once.


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

when do the babies start drinking water? 2 weeks?
So far, I've been assuming they get their water from nursing ... is that correct for the first couple weeks?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I notice them drinking often at 2 weeks old.


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

okay ... so the buckets should be clipped at a drinkable height for the doelings too ... if they are full they can reach the water but won't climb in because they don't like getting wet ... is that the idea?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

In stalls, I use either 1 gallon pails or 2 gallon buckets hung up high enough so kids can't get in them but mama can reach them easily, outside I use a short 4 gallon bucket that is set on the ground, it's wide enough that a kid can get out if it's pushed in....have seen it happen already with a kid last year. Most kids that have water accessible to them will dip their noses in at around 2 weeks, I've not seen my actually drink water til they are 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I found 1 gallon buckets with handles at our local H.E.B. Grocery store for $1 each. (They were on the same isle with the mops and brooms) I tied them up to the fences just low enough for mama to reach in. Seems to work and I'm not too worried about the babies get up there.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I fill shallow bowls. I've found my kids will start drinking water at a couple of days old if the weather is warm.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I use 2 5 gallon buckets filled 2 times a day.
I have never had a problem even with how much that kid bounces around.
I have the bottom of the bucket 4-6 inches from the ground and they hang on the wall.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

In the kidding stall I clip a small bucket up high enough mom can get into it but babies can't. I keep it full, but the wall its on is slatted, so I put it high enough mom has to step up on the bottom slat to drink. Once they are old enough to be outside I put down water in one of those shallow, really wide/large rubber feeders made for horses. Shallow enough they can't possibly drown, heavy enough they don't tip over, but huge enough to hold plenty of water for mom and babies.


----------

